# 'make config' options unchanged



## drhowarddrfine (Aug 20, 2015)

I see this has been an issue among multiple threads here and elsewhere. I noticed the issue starting up for me a month ago, where I try and set a config option but it doesn't take, either during an upgrade of a port or using `make config`. The usual fix is to make sure you have ports-mgmt/dialog4ports installed or reinstall it. I've done both, including uninstall/reinstall OR do a `make rmconfig` and then reset the options.

My etc/make.conf has nothing in it other than setting the ports to use security/openssl.

I first noticed this when I was on 9.3-RELEASE and I'm now on 10.2-RELEASE.

None of the above have fixed the issue for me in www/nginx-devel.


----------



## protocelt (Aug 20, 2015)

If a new option has been added to a port's Makefile when the port version is bumped you will get a dialog pop up during the update of that port notifying you of the new option which should have a "+" symbol in front of it. If the new option is a default option, it will also be checked. This is by design and to give you a chance to make sure you have the options you want for that particular port when updating since the options have been changed. If this is not what your asking about and I'm misunderstanding your post, I apologize.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Aug 20, 2015)

No. What I'm saying is, I check the new option and hit return to set it. Then `make config` reports back "options unchanged". The same is true when I try to select an older, non-default option.

EDIT: For whatever reason, I was able to get the config to "take" by clicking with the mouse or hitting the tab button multiple times. Now it works.

EDIT2: I believe it's tied into the "OK" selection. If I do a shift-O, the config option will be set when I hit return.


----------

